# Turquie-Suisse: incroyable!



## ivremort (17 Novembre 2005)

Lors du match qualificatif pour la coupe du monde 2006, les joueurs suisses ont été tabassés à la fin du match (où ils se sont qualifiés) par les joueurs turcs et par... le service de sécurité!!!

Un joueur suisse est à l'hôpital, le canal urinaire perforé! D'autres ont reçu des coups de poing, etc.

Pfff.... Je sais que certains vont ressortir le couplet du supporter idiot, mais quand même: là il s'agissait des joueurs, des officiels, des journaux turcs qui ont traité les Suisses de "barbares", et même du ministre des sports!!!

Ahurissant, ahurissant... j'espère que les sanctions de la FIFA seront exemplaires!


PS: ceci n'est pas un post "anti-turc", évidemment.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Lors du match qualificatif pour la coupe du monde 2006, les joueurs suisses ont été tabassés à la fin du match (où ils se sont qualifiés) par les joueurs turcs et par... le service de sécurité!!!
> 
> Un joueur suisse est à l'hôpital, le canal urinaire perforé! D'autres ont reçu des coups de poing, etc.
> 
> ...



heureusement que les votations ont eu lieu avant...


----------



## Patamach (17 Novembre 2005)

Bis repetita:
Je te foutrais tout ca au patin à glace moi.


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2005)

C'est fou comme ça rend certain aimable le sport...

Faire du sport c'est bon pour la santé, ne pas en faire c'est la concerver...


----------



## kisco (17 Novembre 2005)

je suis aussi sur le cul avec ce qui est arrivé, c'est complétement fou, j'ose pas imaginer les supporters suisses comment ils sont sortis du stade...


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> je suis aussi sur le cul avec ce qui est arrivé, c'est complétement fou, j'ose pas imaginer les supporters suisses comment ils sont sortis du stade...




 Y en avait dans le stade ??? les fous !!!! :mouais:


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Lors du match qualificatif pour la coupe du monde 2006, les joueurs suisses ont été tabassés à la fin du match (où ils se sont qualifiés) par les joueurs turcs et par... le service de sécurité!!!
> 
> Un joueur suisse est à l'hôpital, le canal urinaire perforé! D'autres ont reçu des coups de poing, etc.
> 
> Pfff.... Je sais que certains vont ressortir le couplet du supporter idiot, mais quand même: là il s'agissait des joueurs, des officiels, des journaux turcs qui ont traité les Suisses de "barbares", et même du ministre des sports!!!...


Et après ils vont venir venir pleurnicher contre la levée de bouclier anti-truc au sein de l'UE :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou comme ça rend certain aimable le sport...
> 
> Faire du sport c'est bon pour la santé, ne pas en faire c'est la concerver...


Je vois pas le rapport... Le fil parle de foot ! 

/mode blague à part qui conforte quand même ce que je viens d'écrire ON 

C'est vraiment affligeant effectivement.

/OFF


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2005)

Z' ont rien de mieux à faire que de jouer au foot les Suisses et les Turcs ?

Et le Bar MacG, c'est quand même mieux !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Novembre 2005)

En croisant les infos on voit vite que c'est les joueurs suisses ET turcs qui se sont tapés mutuellement et au même moment. 0-0.

Par contre je remercie personnellement le patron et le bariste du restaurant Lavaux de nous avoir saoulé à l'oeil jusqu'à la fermeture tellement ils étaient joyeux. J'aime pas le foot mais je sais être au bon endroit.


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Novembre 2005)

ils feraient mieux de picoler que de jouer au foot


----------



## Bilbo (17 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je remercie personnellement le patron et le bariste du restaurant Lavaux de nous avoir saoulé à l'oeil jusqu'à la fermeture tellement ils étaient joyeux. J'aime pas le foot mais je sais être au bon endroit.


Même pour la tournée du patron je ne saurais pas rester "au bon endroit". 



À+


----------



## ivremort (17 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En croisant les infos on voit vite que c'est les joueurs suisses ET turcs qui se sont tapés mutuellement et au même moment. 0-0.



supermoquette, toujours le mot pour rire!  

on verra quel pays recevra des sanctions...

http://www.sport24.com/sport24_arti...rrages__retour_tournes_vers_leipzig_5184.html

http://eurosport.tf1.fr/home/pages/v4/l3/s22/e11511/sport_lng3_spo22_evt11511_sto790791.shtml


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En croisant les infos on voit vite que c'est les joueurs suisses ET turcs qui se sont tapés mutuellement et au même moment. 0-0.


Solidarité entre moustachus


----------



## supermoquette (17 Novembre 2005)

Oh les sanctions de ces gens ne m'intéressent guère, c'est d'ailleurs un suisse leur patron


----------



## Bilbo (17 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh les sanctions de ces gens ne m'intéressent guère, c'est d'ailleurs un suisse leur patron


La neutralité, c'est un métier. 

À+


----------



## averell (17 Novembre 2005)

Le vrai problème, me semble-t-il, c'est qu'il ne s'agit pas ici de débordements isolés. Genre un «lamentable imbécile» agresse un joueur ou un arbitre.
Mais véritablement d'un climat de haine envers l'adversaire (ici, c'étaient les Suisses, mais cela aurait pu être les Norvégiens ou les Espagnols, par exemple), climat construit par les médias locaux.
Même le service de sécurité a agressé des joueurs et officiels suisses...
Le fait que Sepp Blatter soit Suisse est tout à fait marginal. Ce type a, dans les faits, rang de chef d'état (et pas n'importe lequel) où qu'il aille. Son pays d'origine est probablement professionnellement un détail pour lui. Et puis, on le voit mal passer l'éponge, juste parce que la Suisse serait bien malgré elle impliquée dans les incidents. Qu'on exclue la Turquie du Mondial 2010. Ca leur fera un petit moment de réflexion au sujet de ce qui s'est passé, et de comment on organise un match international.
Sans évidemment mettre tous les Turcs dans le même panier (il vaut parfois mieux préciser même les évidences), il y a décidémment un GROS problème de comportement social dans ce pays. Alors la Turquie dans l'UE... :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Novembre 2005)

nan j'abandonne  (édith)


----------



## Bilbo (17 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan j'abandonne  (édith)


+1

À+


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Quand on analyse un peu l'histoire (du foot, pas de l'incident), on en arrive à se dire que le problème, c'est pas les turcs, c'est le foot ! Un truc qui déchaine les passions à ce point là, ça devrait être interdit !


----------



## averell (17 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quand on analyse un peu l'histoire (du foot, pas de l'incident), on en arrive à se dire que le problème, c'est pas les turcs, c'est le foot ! Un truc qui déchaine les passions à ce point là, ça devrait être interdit !



Ben... c'est pas tellement le foot, mais la façon de le diffuser dans les médias, de le financer, etc.
Et donc d'en faire une sorte d'objectif ultime de société... parce qu'on n'en a pas d'autre à proposer (à la masse)...

La «passion» pour un match de foot n'a pas la même couleur à Naples et à Monaco, pourtant deux villes du Sud... Cherchez l'erreur. 

Et est-ce le climat refroidissant les vaisseaux sanguins qui fait qu'il y a peu d'incidents dans le championnat de Laponie ?


----------



## sylko (17 Novembre 2005)

L'arbitre belge Frank De Bleeckere a eu beaucoup de courage. Pourtant l'entraîneur turc Fatih Terim avait l'air sympa...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Ben... c'est pas tellement le foot, mais la façon de le diffuser dans les médias, de le financer, etc.
> Et donc d'en faire une sorte d'objectif ultime de société... parce qu'on n'en a pas d'autre à proposer (à la masse)...
> 
> La «passion» pour un match de foot n'a pas la même couleur à Naples et à Monaco, pourtant deux villes du Sud... Cherchez l'erreur.
> ...



quand il y a XV zouaves de chaque coté du terrain, ça se passe beaucoup mieux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Ch'sais pas, mais pour moi, l'impression qui domine, c'est "du pain et des jeux", abrutissons le bon peuple pour qu'il vienne pas mettre son nez dans notre merde !


----------



## joanes (17 Novembre 2005)

Encore une horde de suisse barbare qui a essayé d'envahir la Turquie


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2005)

certains ne voient pas les choses de la même manière


----------



## supermoquette (17 Novembre 2005)

Soyez plus visionnaires, fini les hooligans, maintenant c'est aux joueurs de se massacrer


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Soyez plus visionnaires, fini les hooligans, maintenant c'est aux joueurs de se massacrer


 
ça limitera la casse à 22 gusses en caleçon...c'est déjà ça!


----------



## krystof (17 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qui déchaine les passions à ce point là, ça devrait être interdit !




Un truc ou un turc ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

un truc turc  D'ailleurs, moi, j'te chargerais tout ça dans un truck, et ... :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

*Frères, camarades, tous ensemble*
boycottons le chiche kebab !


----------



## jahrom (17 Novembre 2005)

Alors ce soir ce sera un sandwich Turc et en dessert des petits suisses...

Merde je me suis gourré de thread !


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Frères, camarades, tous ensemble*
> boycottons le chiche kebab !


 
chiche?!


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Soyez plus visionnaires, fini les hooligans, maintenant c'est aux joueurs de se massacrer



voir ci-dessous


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Soyez plus visionnaires, fini les hooligans, maintenant c'est aux joueurs de se massacrer


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> voir ci-dessous



Uuuuh ? :mouais:








Pas génial, ton lien !


----------



## Grug2 (17 Novembre 2005)

:afraid: des suisses qui jouent au foot :afraid:


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un truc ou un turc ?


Un trurc ... c'est-à-dire une sorte de machin


----------



## madlen (17 Novembre 2005)

Moi je trouve ça très grave, on devrait interdire de faire des matches en Turkie pendant une année, 
que l'équipe truc aie comme base un pays neutre. En tout cas ça va pas les aider a devenir européen avec un comportement comme ça...  

Tout ça pour du "foot"


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve ça très grave, on devrait interdire de faire des matches en Turkie pendant une année,
> que l'équipe truc aie comme base un pays neutre. En tout cas ça va pas les aider a devenir européen avec un comportement comme ça...


 
mon dieu :afraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

*Vous croyez*
que ça va être la guerre ?



:afraid:


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous croyez*
> que ça va être la guerre ?
> 
> 
> ...


 
oui, et il ne te reste que quelque minutes pour choisir ton camp


----------



## madlen (17 Novembre 2005)

mais non, mais non n'ayez pas peur les loulous...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

Moi je trouve ça très grave. On devrait interdire le foot pendant mille années. Ça permettrait déjà de voir venir sereinement. Allez hop ! Le curling pour tous, avec options bridge et fléchettes les jours de fêtes  Et le peuple sera heureux.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

*En même temps tu verrais*
qu'y aurait des gros cons pour se jeter les pierres de curling à la gueule.



:rateau:


----------



## juju palavas (17 Novembre 2005)

j'attend de voir  le match Corée du sud contre Corée du nord


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2005)

lire et relire


----------



## loustic (17 Novembre 2005)

Le foot ce n'est pas le pied...

...Pour les contribuables à qui on pique le fric afin de construire et entrtenir des stades sur la pelouse desquels ils ne seront jamais autorisés à mettre les pieds s'ils ne font pas partie de l'elite sportive sélectionnée, rétribuée, portée aux nues par les médias, protégée par les autres élites régnantes, politiques, administratives, etc.

Vive le sport pratiqué entre copains pour la santé et le plaisir !


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En croisant les infos on voit vite que c'est les joueurs suisses ET turcs qui se sont tapés mutuellement et au même moment. 0-0.
> 
> Par contre je remercie personnellement le patron et le bariste du restaurant Lavaux de nous avoir saoulé à l'oeil jusqu'à la fermeture tellement ils étaient joyeux. J'aime pas le foot mais je sais être au bon endroit.






			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> La neutralité, c'est un métier.
> 
> À+



héhé Bilbo   

mais ici SM, c'est DEBILE.
Je commence en avoir assez du "on est tous égaux, tous copains, on s'aime,...."
Ici ce sont bien les joueurs turcs + entourage les responsables.
J'espère que la sanction sera exemplaire (out pour 1 coupe d'Europe + 1 mondial me semble un minimum.)

J'ai bien aimé le discourt de supporter Turcs après le match.
"Ce match était truqué, on ne veut pas de l'Europe..." 
Les Suisses sont dans l'Europe ?


----------



## purestyle (18 Novembre 2005)

je sais pas si vous vous rendez compte du niveau de nationalisme des Turques, c'est simplement hallucinant, même l'étoile rouge et le dynamo c'était un chouilla plus soft. D'après eux si la Suisse gagne, c'est parce que le match est truqué ! j'imagine l'accueil des suisse à l'aéroport, les menaces, les insultes etc...
je suis content que des fachos pareil ne participent pas à la CDM (aussi je suis hyper déçu pour la celeste qui est une vraie nation de foot)

bref mes félicitations à mes amis helvètes qui ont gagné sur le terrain à la régulière et qui mérite amplement d'aller au mondial !


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous croyez*
> que ça va être la guerre ?


Occasion unique [et inique] de dérouiller les culasses de la "fameuse" armée suisse


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Vive le sport pratiqué entre copains pour la santé et le plaisir !


Mouarfff...
Vive le sport pratiqué avec des copines en plein air :rateau:


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ...mais ici SM, c'est DEBILE...


Tss, tss, pas tant que cela :mouais: 
Il s'avérerait que le public suisse n'ait pas eu un comportement éminemment sportif au match aller  
On va attendre le résultat de l'enquête avant d'aller au delà


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Occasion unique [et inique] de dérouiller les culasses de la "fameuse" armée suisse


:afraid: Et [MGZ] Black Beru qui est justement en man½uvres :modo:  :hosto:

:rateau:


----------



## purestyle (18 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Ben... c'est pas tellement le foot, mais la façon de le diffuser dans les médias, de le financer, etc.
> Et donc d'en faire une sorte d'objectif ultime de société... parce qu'on n'en a pas d'autre à proposer (à la masse)...
> 
> 
> Et est-ce le climat refroidissant les vaisseaux sanguins qui fait qu'il y a peu d'incidents dans le championnat de Laponie ?




mmm, difficile de comparer un stade de 60 000 personnes avec un stade champêtre, difficile de comparer le meilleur championnat du monde qui brasse des milliards avec celui du père Noël, les Lapons n'ont même pas de vrais joueurs professionnels digne de ce nom...
La passion du foot, c'est très facile à comprendre, il suffit de remonter à la maternelle ou en primaire, on tape par hasard dans le ballon de manière ludique et innocente et on voit de suite si on a les pieds carrés ou pas...évidemment ceux qui n'ont ni touché de balle, ni technique, ni coordination dans les gestes, ni timing n'y arrivent pas et laissent tomber.
Il n'y a pas un truc au monde qui soit autant fédérateur et populaire (mis à part les ecstas lors d'une rave), j'ai rencontré des Chiliens, des Australiens, des Norvégiens etc...et à chaque fois dès que ça partait sur le foot ça durait des heures...

D'ailleurs foot ne rime pas forcément avec beaufs idiots qui ont rien dans le crane : http://www.cahiersdufootball.com/


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve ça très grave, on devrait interdire de faire des matches en Turkie pendant une année,
> que l'équipe truc aie comme base un pays neutre.



La Suisse, par exemple?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve ça très grave. On devrait interdire le foot pendant mille années. Ça permettrait déjà de voir venir sereinement.





et le sport intenational le plus prisé devine sera quoi ?  






qui sussurre la boxe ?


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> j'attend de voir  le match Corée du sud contre Corée du nord


On attend toujours aussi les résultats du match USA/Irak...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> mais ici SM, c'est DEBILE.
> Je commence en avoir assez du "on est tous égaux, tous copains, on s'aime,...."


Oh, au moment ou j'ai écris ça j'avais reçu qql videos assez ambigues (et entendu aussi des infos débiles). Avec des suisses qui tapotent amicalement les méchants turcs pour les calmer. Après coup effectivement les choses semblent plus claires, avec plus d'infos. Mais je reste sensible car chez nous depuis qql mois les violences du foot posent un sérieux problème qui s'est manifesté à Berne à l'aller... j'dis pas qu'ils se valent, jdis qui y en a un qui tape mieux que l'autre.


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Vive le sport pratiqué avec des copines en plein air :rateau:


Evidemment    Vive le sport pratiqué avec des copines

:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Vive le sport pratiqué avec des copines en plein air :rateau:




*Oui mais quelques accessoires aidant*
ça peut devenir assez violent...


----------



## Fondug (18 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *En même temps tu verrais*
> qu'y aurait des gros cons pour se jeter les pierres de curling à la gueule.


 
Ca m'parait plus qu'évident même...


----------



## averell (18 Novembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> mmm, difficile de comparer un stade de 60 000 personnes avec un stade champêtre, difficile de comparer le meilleur championnat du monde qui brasse des milliards avec celui du père Noël, les Lapons n'ont même pas de vrais joueurs professionnels digne de ce nom...




 Le championnat de Laponie, c'était évidemment une façon de parler...   

Et puisque tu parles de l'aspect fédérateur du foot, c'est probablement aussi à cause de cet aspect (pour les gens normaux et raisonnables), que de pénibles imbéciles en profitent pour l'utiliser prioritairement pour évacuer leurs frustrations de minus. Leur électroencéphalogramme doit se confondre avec l'axe des abscisses. Heureusement qu'il y a la couleur, sinon on croirait la machine en panne.   

:style:


----------



## ivremort (18 Novembre 2005)

Il y a cliché qui me fait rire, notamment dans certains réactions ici : c'est de dire systématiquement que les footballeurs sont des crétins, que le football "c'est pour abrutir le peuple" (dont bien sûr, je ne fais pas partie), que les supporters sont tous des brutes avinées, etc. etc.

Vous avez remarqué, on ne dit jamais ça du golf ou du tennis... Curieux, non?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

Y'a deja eu des morts et des bléssés graves au cours d'une compétition de golf ou de tenis?


----------



## Fondug (18 Novembre 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Il y a cliché qui me fait rire, notamment dans certains réactions ici : c'est de dire systématiquement que les footballeurs sont des crétins, que le football "c'est pour abrutir le peuple" (dont bien sûr, je ne fais pas partie), que les supporters sont tous des brutes avinées, etc. etc.
> 
> Vous avez remarqué, on ne dit jamais ça du golf ou du tennis... Curieux, non?


 
 Mais comme le disait le purefils, s'il n'y avait pas de football, c'est au curling ou ailleurs qu'on se jetterait des cailloux à la gueule. J'ai joué 8 ans au hockey sur glace, 7 ans au rugby et faut dire que j'en ai soupé des dimanches à voir les 42 spectateurs en rouge insulter les 39 spectateurs en bleu... 

Golf, tout comme le tennis, c'est un sport individuel, ce n'est pas la même chose à mon avis. J'y joue depuis un bon paquet d'années, y compris sur les compétes fédérales et nationales en équipe, personne n'a ne serait ce qu'élevé la voix sur un adversaire.

Le pb de turquie / suisse, c'est que ce sont carrément les joueurs et les entraineurs qui s'y mettent...


----------



## ivremort (18 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'a deja eu des morts et des bléssés graves au cours d'une compétition de golf ou de tenis?




Peut-être pas, mais le public de Roland-Garros, par exemple, est parfois aussi con que certains publics de foot... et on ne dit pas que le tennis "c'est pour abrutir le peuple", que les tennismen "tout ce qu'ils savent faire, c'est taper dans une balle", et j'en passe.

Enfin, on n'aime ou on n'aime pas le foot, bien sûr, je ne suis pas un fanatique non plus, mais je trouve que dénigrer le foot en tant que tel, c'est très cliché, et même, allez j'ose: "petit-bourgeois". 

 (je ne vise personne en particulier ici, juste un état d'esprit)


----------



## Fondug (18 Novembre 2005)

+1 avec Ivremort

D'ailleurs, il vaut mieux être Ivremort qu'Yves Robert. Je sais, aucun rapport


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> PEnfin, on n'aime ou on n'aime pas le foot, bien sûr, je ne suis pas un fanatique non plus, mais je trouve que dénigrer le foot en tant que tel, c'est très cliché, et même, allez j'ose: "petit-bourgeois".
> 
> (je ne vise personne en particulier ici, juste un état d'esprit)



Quand j'ai dit "le problème c'est le foot", je ne parlais pas du foot "jeux", mais du foot "machine à fric avec énormes enjeux", du foot "spectacle qui rapporte un max", et du foot "pendant qu'ils regardent le match, ils font pas gaffe à nos magouilles". De ces quatre "foot", seul le premier devrait exister. Pour un sport sain, il faut des enjeux sains. Il est normal d'aimer gagner, mais pas de "devoir" gagner. A partir du moment ou ceux qui ne gagnent pas ont à perdre ce n'est pas sain. Retirez le fric du foot, il redeviendra sûrement honorable, même si son niveau baisse, ce qui n'a d'ailleurs aucune importance. Il faut juste mettre un terme aux "jeux du cirque".


----------



## averell (18 Novembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> +1 avec Ivremort



+2


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Novembre 2005)

Nescafé, qui aurait des relation au Cofee bar de l'ONU, aurait demandé la présence d'une force d'interposition lors des prochains matchs........info???????  Intox?????


----------



## averell (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'ai dit "le problème c'est le foot", je ne parlais pas du foot "jeux", mais du foot "machine à fric avec énormes enjeux", du foot "spectacle qui rapporte un max", et du foot "pendant qu'ils regardent le match, ils font pas gaffe à nos magouilles". De ces quatre "foot", seul le premier devrait exister. Pour un sport sain, il faut des enjeux sains. Il est normal d'aimer gagner, mais pas de "devoir" gagner. A partir du moment ou ceux qui ne gagnent pas ont à perdre ce n'est pas sain. Retirez le fric du foot, il redeviendra sûrement honorable, même si son niveau baisse, ce qui n'a d'ailleurs aucune importance. Il faut juste mettre un terme aux "jeux du cirque".



Bien d'accord.
Quand on lit le «prix de vente» (rien que cette notion... :hein: ) et le salaire de certains joueurs, et qu'on les compare au budget de certains états...   :mouais:  
Ca pose quand même question...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être pas, mais le public de Roland-Garros, par exemple, est parfois aussi con que certains publics de foot... et on ne dit pas que le tennis "c'est pour abrutir le peuple", que les tennismen "tout ce qu'ils savent faire, c'est taper dans une balle", et j'en passe.
> 
> Enfin, on n'aime ou on n'aime pas le foot, bien sûr, je ne suis pas un fanatique non plus, mais je trouve que dénigrer le foot en tant que tel, c'est très cliché, et même, allez j'ose: "petit-bourgeois".
> 
> (je ne vise personne en particulier ici, juste un état d'esprit)


Les sports d'équipe drainent peut-être plus d'esprit de clocher en ce que les équipes "représentent" (c'est eux qui le disent) des lieux où des gens vivent.
Si le PSG s'appelait Canal+ et l'OM Adidas, y aurait-il autant d'enjeux "térritoriaux" lors de leurs rencontres ?
Beaucoup qui ricannent sur "Mauresmo le camionneur" sont tout prêt à l'encenser, voire à vomir l'enculée d'en face dès qu'elle joue en "Equipe de France".

Mais sinon, ils savent faire autre chose que taper dans une balle les tennismen ?


----------



## Fondug (18 Novembre 2005)

Je ne sais plus comment s'appelle ce sport Ecossais là, pire que le foot gaelique. Là, pas de transfert ou quoi que ce soit, tu joues pour l'équipe du comté dans lequel tu es né, et pas d'autre possibilité. Ben aucune querelle de clochers...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mais sinon, ils savent faire autre chose que taper dans une balle les tennismen ?



En général, ils se recyclent autrement que comme "patron de bar-PMU", ce qui est le lot de pas mal d'anciennes gloires du foot. Et la reconversion de Noah n'est que l'arbre qui cache la forêt, aussi admirable qu'elle soit, les autres sont généralement moins spectaculaires, mais tout aussi intéressantes.


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

J'ai appris au moins une chose, les suisses sont nuls en boxe  (désolé)

Enfin dans tout ça, il faut soutenir nos futures compatriotes turcs face à ces sournois indépendantistes helvètes!!  (re-désolé)


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

mon dieu mais c'est un vrai débat :afraid:


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu mais c'est un vrai débat :afraid:



(je sais pas j'ai rien lu.... en plus j'ai confondu avec "la blague du lundi" flûte...  )


----------



## averell (18 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> (je sais pas j'ai rien lu.... en plus j'ai confondu avec "la blague du lundi" flûte...  )



Meldon, plus fille que ça tu meurs. 

Elle entre juste un instant dans une «conversation de mecs», et trouve les quelques mots qui suffisent à petroler... 

Décidément, le sexe fort n'est pas là où on le pense... 

 :style:


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, le sexe fort n'est pas là où on le pense...



Et puis fort c'est vous qui le dites hein (pour vous rassurer?). 

Sinon, pour dire un truc non HS, le foot américain c'est 100 000 personnes par match et des millions de téléspectateurs, étonnament, ils se mettent jamais sur la poire... Au rugby non plus ils se battent pas, ne se jettent pas des slogans de "bon aryen" (vous l'écrivez comme vous voulez)... y a quand même un truc avec le football non?


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quand on analyse un peu l'histoire (du foot, pas de l'incident), on en arrive à se dire que le problème, c'est pas les turcs, c'est le foot ! Un truc qui déchaine les passions à ce point là, ça devrait être interdit !




Oui ! Et INTERDISONS L'AMOUR AUSSI ! C'est trop dangereux ce truc là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ps : j'ai bien dit "truc", je sais écrire moi...


----------



## Gribok (18 Novembre 2005)

Le foot c'est pour les beaufs ! :rateau:

_Allez les bleus ! :love:_


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

Peut etre que la violence dans les sports que tu cites est codée dans le règlement ? alors qu'au foot pas ?


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! Et INTERDISONS L'AMOUR AUSSI ! C'est trop dangereux ce truc là


On a encore jamais vu les gens se battre pour le dernier Harlequin. 

Edit: vi Supermoquette tu dois avoir raison... à la boxe ou au catch les spectateurs se battent pas non plus. Faudrait équiper les joueurs de foot comme ça






(l'est beau cet homme, c'en est injuste pour les autres)


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

nan mais une fille m'a déjà demandé de la battre au lit ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

doublon


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> doublon


 *2

Ca a dû te marquer pour que tu en bafouilles


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Et puis fort c'est vous qui le dites hein (pour vous rassurer?).
> 
> Sinon, pour dire un truc non HS, le foot américain c'est 100 000 personnes par match et des millions de téléspectateurs, étonnament, ils se mettent jamais sur la poire... Au rugby non plus ils se battent pas, ne se jettent pas des slogans de "bon aryen" (vous l'écrivez comme vous voulez)... y a quand même un truc avec le football non?


Ca c'est interressant comme remarque !

Pour le football américain, à la limite, peut-être parceque le patriotisme américain est tellement ancré et fort qu'il annihile ou du moins tempère les "patriotismes" de villes.

Pour le rugby, je ne sais pas.

T'es rude, tu mets en pièces ma belle théorie sur le rapport entre violence dans les sports d'équipe et territorialité !


----------



## dool (18 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan mais une fille m'a déjà demandé de la battre au lit ...



ah fon ! fé qui ?! Franfement faut etre fotte ou falope pour faire ça !!!


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est interressant comme remarque !
> 
> Pour le football américain, à la limite, peut-être parceque le patriotisme américain est tellement ancré et fort qu'il annihile ou du moins tempère les "patriotismes" de villes.
> 
> ...




"Bon aryen", fallait le poser ça  

Euh perso, il me semble avoir vu des bagarres dans quasi tous les sports (bon peut-être pas le curling) mais je me souviens d'un mec qui avait pété un câble au golf et qui avait agressé violemment un autre joueur, F1 idem, Foot américain, base-ball, tricot (j'ai une vidéo et c'est gore putain).

BRef... le foot est pas un sport de beauf mais de cons ! Nan je déconne.. c'est juste en réaction aux commentaires déplacées et aux conclusions hâtives sur les Turc et leur adhésion à l'Europe ou non, c'était complètement con ce que j'ai lu dans ce topic, pourquoi tout de suite faire le parallèle avec cette adhésion, c'est pas une tripoté de connard dans des vestiaires qui vont décider de l'avenir d'un pays non ??? Si ??? AH ouai peut-être, c'est vrai j'oublie toujours...:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

je sais dool je manque de pratique


----------



## averell (18 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste en réaction aux commentaires déplacées et aux conclusions hâtives sur les Turc et leur adhésion à l'Europe ou non, c'était complètement con ce que j'ai dans ce topic, pourquoi tout de suite faire le parallèle avec cette adhésion, c'est pas une tripoté de connard dans des vestiaires qui vont décider de l'avenir d'un pays non ???



T'as raison !
On ira plutôt demander l'avis des Kurdes et des prisonniers politiques...

:style:


----------



## justme (18 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est pas une tripoté de connard dans des vestiaires qui vont décider de l'avenir d'un pays non ??? ....



Peut-être pas dans les vestiaires, mais à l'Assemblée Nationale, il me semble que ce doit être dans les toilettes "publiques" ....


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

Je me demande si ça tient pas au non respect des arbitres par les joueurs aussi. Ils passent leur temps à contester ou à jouer la comédie. Ca donne pas un super exemple... Dans les autres sport, c'est très rare de voir ça.

(sinon moi entre la Suisse et la Turquie mmm, faut que je réfléchisse....  )


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

quand t'es en mélée au Rugby, t'es assez peinard pour laisser parler les poings...pouvoir appuyer un plaquage permet de libérer un peu de testostérone au passage...alors qu'au foot, les règles ne permettent pas le défoulement intégral...

 mais bon, le football est malheureusement impossible à comparer avec les autres sports d'équipes: les enjeux y dépassent très très largement le sport depuis très longtemps, par sa popularité, sa quasi universalité, et les dérives financières qui en découlent. Au passage, j'ai déjà vu des castagnes sur certains matchs de NBA

 Les turcs, faut les comprendre: pas de coupe du monde=pas de visibilité internationale, pas de salaire mirobolants à la clé (enfin, moins stratosphériques)...et puis ils se sont fait chauffer un peu quand même au match aller..

 Mais c'est vrai que pour le foot , c'est assez incroyable de voir que dès 7 ans, ça chambre déjà à mort sur les terrains.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison !
> On ira plutôt demander l'avis des Kurdes et des prisonniers politiques...
> 
> :style:


si c'est pas de l'amalgame ça...


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> BRef... le foot est pas un sport de beauf mais de cons ! Nan je déconne.. c'est juste en réaction aux commentaires déplacées et aux conclusions hâtives sur les Turc et leur adhésion à l'Europe ou non, c'était complètement con ce que j'ai lu dans ce topic, pourquoi tout de suite faire le parallèle avec cette adhésion, c'est pas une tripoté de connard dans des vestiaires qui vont décider de l'avenir d'un pays non ??? Si ??? AH ouai peut-être, c'est vrai j'oublie toujours...:mouais:



claro. 
Ca ferait longtemps que la tribune boulogne du Parc des Princes (c'est vite dit) aurait été déclarée territoire extracommunautaire..


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison !
> On ira plutôt demander l'avis des Kurdes et des prisonniers politiques...
> 
> :style:


 
averell la ferme!


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> claro.
> Ca ferait longtemps que la tribune boulogne du Parc des Princes (c'est vite dit) aurait été déclarée territoire extracommunautaire..



J'ai des amis qui habitent pas loin, il parait que les jours de match c'est atroce comme il y a des crs partout pour canaliser les "supporter" et comment ça se finit quasiment à chaque fois par des jets de lacrymo dans les rues.


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pas de l'amalgame ça...




Pathétique en effet...


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison !
> On ira plutôt demander l'avis des Kurdes et des prisonniers politiques...
> 
> :style:



...oui, c'est vrai que le meilleur moyen d'aider les prisionniers politiques et le Kurdes, c'est de laisser le gvt turc s'en occuper seul plutôt que de l'obliger à faire évoluer les choses en intégrant l'UE...

vive le foot!


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

et mon post 83 c'est du caca ?


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2005)

En tout cas les supporters de foot ne sont pas plus cons que les spectateurs du DOMINO DAY !

4 000 000 000 de dominos qui vont basculer ce soir, c'est beau la civilisation !

Un malheureux oiseau a été abattu de crainte qu'il ne déclenche le fourbi avant l'heure !

On attend avec impatience le prochain DOMINO DAY où seront alignés, paraît-il, plus de

4 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 de dominos !


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

Averell essaye de me taper dans les vestiaires mails il boule à 1 je sens rien :style: :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Averell essaye de me taper dans les vestiaires mails il boule à 1 je sens rien :style: :love:



penses tu faire un recours devant le FICB, ou tu préfères attendre le match retour?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Averell essaye de me taper dans les vestiaires mails il boule à 1 je sens rien :style: :love:


 
Par contre fais gaffe en ramassant la savonette


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par contre fais gaffe en ramassant la savonette




J'ai mis mon bouchon  :love:


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis mon bouchon  :love:


Pour une fois que ça dérapait pas sur le cul  :rateau: 


Edit: marrant ce sourire béat au moment d'enfoncer le bouchon... :hein:  (voilà que je m'y met, faut que j'arrête de fréquenter ce forum  )


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis mon bouchon  :love:


la vengeance est un plat qui se mange tiède. Mange des piments


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois que ça dérapait pas sur le cul  :rateau:



les vestiaires c'est toujours glissant


----------



## averell (18 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ...oui, c'est vrai que le meilleur moyen d'aider les prisionniers politiques et le Kurdes, c'est de laisser le gvt turc s'en occuper seul plutôt que de l'obliger à faire évoluer les choses en intégrant l'UE...



Ca se discute (comme dirait l'autre  ).

Ne faudrait-il pas que ça évolue D'ABORD et TRES SIGNIFICATIVEMENT avant d'aller plus loin ?

Ne faudrait-il pas aussi demander l'avis du peuple de l'UE, et pas seulement de ses élus qui ont la fâcheuse tendance à voir la réalité de façon assez théorique ?

Et puis, il reste toujours cette question : la Turquie est-elle vraiment un pays européen (et il n'est aucunement question de religion, ici) ? Sinon pourquoi pas nos amis Ivoiriens, Malgaches, Péruviens ou Mongoliens ? Des accords bilatéraux forts ne seraient-ils pas plus respectueux de la dénomination UE ? Ou alors, trouvons un autre nom, parce que ça fera vite un peu Métropole et DOM-TOM cet assemblage...


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Novembre 2005)

Le foot, j'y ai joué quelques années........faut voir comme on se tapais sur la gueule.......au 3e time à coups de Jupiler.......une bière d'homme.


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

(zut, j'avais sorti un truc marrant et ça dérape sur la poliltique, déjà que le foot c'était pas glop)


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> les vestiaires c'est toujours glissant


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> (zut, j'avais sorti un truc marrant et ça dérape sur la poliltique, déjà que le foot c'était pas glop)




Mais non il parle tout seul


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Ca se discute (comme dirait l'autre  ).
> 
> Ne faudrait-il pas que ça évolue D'ABORD et TRES SIGNIFICATIVEMENT avant d'aller plus loin ?
> 
> ...



Fermons là cette parenthèse intéressante, vu que les sujets politiques n'ont plus cours au bar (ce sujet a d'ailleurs été abordé il y a quelques temps)


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pourquoi pas nos amis Ivoiriens, Malgaches, Péruviens ou *Mongoliens* ?


 
Parce que les Mongoliens ils trichent: ils ont un chromosome en plus.


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>


(maintenant en plus du "bouchon", voilà t'y pas qu'il est tout heureux à l'idée d'un truc glissant  Je suis dans un repère de pervers!!!  )


Edit: je me demande si il a lubrifié le bouchon avant... (maman, c'est pas ma faute, c'est eux qui me forcent à dire des monstruosités)


----------



## averell (18 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Averell essaye de me taper dans les vestiaires mails il boule à 1 je sens rien :style: :love:



Le respect du petit est l'apanage des grands...  

Un petit dessin rien que pour toi, mon grand.


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> (zut, j'avais sorti un truc marrant et ça dérape sur la poliltique, déjà que le foot c'était pas glop)



décidément très instables les sujets qui abordent le foot...après on comprend les émeutes sur le terrain


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

Nuance : un forum publique de pervers, soit précise stp.


----------



## averell (18 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Fermons là cette parenthèse intéressante, vu que les sujets politiques n'ont plus cours au bar (ce sujet a d'ailleurs été abordé il y a quelques temps)



Exact, fermons-la.


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nuance : un forum publique de pervers, soit précise stp.



Parce que faut pas être inscrit pour nous lire???  Mon Dieu, faut que j'efface tout ça vite!! Heu non on a piraté mon compte, voilà c'est ça!!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Exact, fermons-la.


 
J'allais le dire!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nuance : un forum publique de pervers, soit précise stp.


 
Ouais paske si elle avait pu lire les posts de Roberto dans le Cercle....


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Exact, fermons-la.


 
tu es multiple?


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Exact, fermons-la.



Et subissons comme d'habitude.......


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Et subissons comme d'habitude.......


 
OK.. Tourne toi


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais paske si elle avait pu lire les posts de Roberto dans le Cercle....



Ah moi vous dites ce que vous voulez entre vous, ça vous concerne, vous êtes majeur et vacciné. 

Bon je crois qu'on a fait le tour du sujet foot non? J'ai bien tenté de dévier le sujet sur les chanteurs suisses mais ça a marqué personne.


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> OK.. Tourne toi


 
fais vite, c'est bientôt le trêve


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais paske si elle avait pu lire les posts de Roberto dans le Cercle....


Les jours brillants. On voyait en temps réel les gencives des modos se rétracter posts après posts.


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi vous dites ce que vous voulez entre vous, ça vous concerne, vous êtes majeur et vacciné.
> 
> Bon je crois qu'on a fait le tour du sujet foot non? J'ai bien tenté de dévier le sujet sur les chanteurs suisses mais ça a marqué personne.


 
tu as fais ton choix alors? je croyais que Tarkan était l'homme le plus beau de la planète (dixit une copine turque  )

ça meriterait bien une 2nde mi temps


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> (maintenant en plus du "bouchon", voilà t'y pas qu'il est tout heureux à l'idée d'un truc glissant  Je suis dans un repère de pervers!!!  )
> 
> 
> Edit: je me demande si il a lubrifié le bouchon avant... (maman, c'est pas ma faute, c'est eux qui me forcent à dire des monstruosités)




Non je préfère quand ça coince un peu


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

préservatifs nopés.


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> préservatifs nopés.




Connaissait pas, cool, demain j'arrête la glu.


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu as fais ton choix alors? je croyais que Tarkan était l'homme le plus beau de la planète (dixit une copine turque  )
> 
> ça meriterait bien une 2nde mi temps



Ah il est bien le Tarkan j'avoue! :love: (en plus son site déchire!)


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Connaissait pas, cool, demain j'arrête la glu.


rezba en a des mieux en stock demande lui


----------



## purestyle (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'ai dit "le problème c'est le foot", je ne parlais pas du foot "jeux", mais du foot "machine à fric avec énormes enjeux", du foot "spectacle qui rapporte un max", et du foot "pendant qu'ils regardent le match, ils font pas gaffe à nos magouilles". De ces quatre "foot", seul le premier devrait exister. Pour un sport sain, il faut des enjeux sains. Il est normal d'aimer gagner, mais pas de "devoir" gagner. A partir du moment ou ceux qui ne gagnent pas ont à perdre ce n'est pas sain. Retirez le fric du foot, il redeviendra sûrement honorable, même si son niveau baisse, ce qui n'a d'ailleurs aucune importance. Il faut juste mettre un terme aux "jeux du cirque".




Si un club achète un joueur 75 millions d'euros et le paye 1 millions par mois, c'est qu'ils savent très bien qu'ils vont en gagner 100 fois plus. 
Les enjeux sont gargantuesque parce que c'est tout simplement la loi de l'offre et de la demande. Et tant qu'il y a des Ronhaldinho, des Beckham, des Shevshenko qui feront rêver les gamins de la terre entière...
Dire que Canal+ a payé 600 milions d'euros les droits télévisé de la...ligue 1 française (où sont les superstars ?).

En encore Meldon à raison d'en parler, c'est incomparable avec les sports majeurs aux USA (football, baseball, basketball), où beaucoup de joueurs ont des contrats garantis type 80 millions de $ sur 6 ans, et parallèlement des contrats avec Nike ou Reebok de 10 à 90 millions de $.

sauf que les américains ne connaissent pas vraiment de problème de hooliganisme, juste quelques bastons entres joueurs au basket et au hockey. La raison m'a l'air asez simple, j'ai vu quelques matchs de NBA et de MLB, les places sont assez chères, et le public est globalement un public de touriste assez aisé, pas vraiment de passioné enfin disons pas autant qu'un italien le dimanche. Aussi ils ont une pléthore de matches (genre 3 par semaine) et du coup certaines défaites deviennent très anecdotiques, bref c'est plus de l'entertainment qu'une véritable passion.


----------



## Advanting (18 Novembre 2005)

Soyons clairs, les turcs sont des boeufs et nous n'en voudront jamais dans l'UE ! Qui sait qu'il existe encore là-bas des crimes d'honneur, c'est à dire des meurtres perpétrés dans le cas d'un simple flirt entre un garçon et une fille sans le consentement de leurs parents ! La justice turque n'inflige alors qu'une peine symbolique de quelques mois de prisons (quand il y sanction). On pourrait citer de nombreux exemples. Ce peuple est fondamentalement brutal. Nous n'avons rien à faire avec ces gens-là !


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

Advanting a dit:
			
		

> Soyons clairs, les turcs sont des boeufs et nous n'en voudront jamais dans l'UE ! Qui sait qu'il existe encore là-bas des crimes d'honneur, c'est à dire des meurtres perpétrés dans le cas d'un simple flirt entre un garçon et une fille sans le consentement de leurs parents ! La justice turque n'inflige alors qu'une peine symbolique de quelques mois de prisons (quand il y sanction). On pourrait citer de nombreux exemples. Ce peuple est fondamentalement brutal. Nous n'avons rien à faire avec ces gens-là !




tout doux, tout doux... 

ya d'autres endroits pour répendre ta haine


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ya d'autres endroits pour répendre ta haine



Toi, par contre, t'as trouvé ou rép*a*ndre ... euh ... Quoi, déjà ?


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

mon clavier a fourché


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

advanting a dit:
			
		

> Soyons clairs, les turcs sont des boeufs et nous n'en voudront jamais dans l'UE ! Qui sait qu'il existe encore là-bas des crimes d'honneur, c'est à dire des meurtres perpétrés dans le cas d'un simple flirt entre un garçon et une fille sans le consentement de leurs parents ! La justice turque n'inflige alors qu'une peine symbolique de quelques mois de prisons (quand il y sanction). On pourrait citer de nombreux exemples. Ce peuple est fondamentalement brutal. Nous n'avons rien à faire avec ces gens-là !


Viens vivre à Lille-Sud, tu iras en Turquie pour tes prochaines vacances ! Avant de s'occuper de la brindille qui est dans l'½il de son voisin, on ferait mieux de s'occuper de la poutre qui occulte les siens... Des barbares il y en a partout, c'est pas une raison pour conchier un peuple entier pour ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Viens vivre à Lille-Sud, tu iras en Turquie pour tes prochaines vacances ! Avant de s'occuper de la brindille qui est dans l'½il de son voisin, on ferait mieux de s'occuper de la poutre qui occulte les siens... Des barbares il y en a partout, c'est pas une raison pour conchier un peuple entier pour ça.




clap clap clap (faut que je bricole un smiley qui applaudis, tiens !) 



			
				vBullshit a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez offrir des points de réputation à d'autre avant d'en donner de nouveau à [MGZ]Backcat, même si vous pensez que personne n'en mérite plus que lui sur ce coup !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Merci. J'avoue que ma nouvelle fonction m'a fait effacer le triple d'invectives. Et d'autres mériteraient qu'on s'appesantisse sur leurs cas également, mais bon... on n'est pas là pour instruire tout le monde quand même.


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> clap clap clap (faut que je bricole un smiley qui applaudis, tiens !)



Pourquoi bricoler?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merci. J'avoue que ma nouvelle fonction m'a fait effacer le triple d'invectives. Et d'autres mériteraient qu'on s'appesantisse sur leurs cas également, mais bon... on n'est pas là pour instruire tout le monde quand même.



Remarque, y a des fois, j'me dis que c'est pas l'invective, qu'il faudrait effacer, c'est son posteur :rateau:

Toi qu'as des griffes et des dents à tous les bouts, tu peux pas faire kekchose ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Techniquement si. Mais j'accorde toujours le bénéfice du doute au genre humain. Je me dis bêtement parfois que quand on exprime les choses assez fort, elles sont entendues, voire retenues. Généralement, la lie en vient vite à manquer d'argument, et quand elle insiste grossièrement, là, la baffe apparaît enfin comme la solution inévitable


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Techniquement si. Mais j'accorde toujours le bénéfice du doute au genre humain. Je me dis bêtement parfois que quand on exprime les choses assez fort, elles sont entendues, voire retenues. Généralement, la lie en vient vite à manquer d'argument, et quand elle insiste grossièrement, là, la baffe apparaît enfin comme la solution inévitable



Que saint ternet t'entende et t'accorde le pouvoir de sauver l'humanité !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Si avec ça, je ne suis pas gourou aux prochaines élections


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

hé ho, et le foot dans tout ça?


----------



## meldon (18 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> hé ho, et le foot dans tout ça?



Les joueurs sont partis fêter le beaujolais nouveau à Grenoble.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et mon post 83 c'est du caca ?



Ouais c'est comme mon post 117!
Apres on nous dira qu'on fait pas avancer le débat!


----------



## Cafefroid (18 Novembre 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve ça très grave, on devrait interdire de faire des matches en Turkie pendant une année,
> que l'équipe truc aie comme base un pays neutre. En tout cas ça va pas les aider a devenir européen avec un comportement comme ça...
> 
> Tout ça pour du "foot"



Mais oui ma bonn' dame !
Tu as raison, plutôt que d'accepter de nouveaux pays on aurait dû commencer à dégager ceux qui y étaient déjà : l'Angleterre et l'Italie qui se sont viandés au stade du Heysel dans les 80's.
Je sais pas trop quoi penser de l'entrée éventuelle de la Turquie en Europe (et d'ailleurs vous auriez le droit de vous en foutre) mais je lui suis solidaire si c'est pour la défendre contre des propos aussi simplistes que les tiens.


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2005)

Après le match *turqué* on découvre le match *truqué*.

Manquait plus que ça ! ! !

Des joueurs auraient été soudoyés afin qu'ils baissassent (!) le pied dans certains matchs.

Fric, fric, fric...

Le foot professionnel c'est beau !

   :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Après le match *turqué* on découvre le match *truqué*.
> 
> Manquait plus que ça ! ! !
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas sûr que c'est que le pied qu'on leur ait demandé qu'ils baissassent...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sûr que c'est que le pied qu'on leur ait demandé qu'ils baissassent...



En meme temps y a des filles qui font ca tous les soirs pour beaucoup moins cher et personne ne s'insurge...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Novembre 2005)

gaffe ou je poste


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps y a des filles qui font ca tous les soirs pour beaucoup moins cher et personne ne s'insurge...




Oh le coup bas...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Novembre 2005)

ce coup est moins bas que l'amalgame de ce sujet


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce coup est moins bas que l'amalgame de ce sujet




Dit, tu n'aurais pas vue jojoleretour??  Je crois qu'il te cherchait hier...  Il était tout énervé ...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce coup est moins bas que l'amalgame de ce sujet



Il est meme plus haut que la hauteur autorisée pour un tacle


----------



## supermoquette (20 Novembre 2005)

je t'ai vu à Istambul


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

Istamboules?


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps y a des filles qui font ca tous les soirs pour beaucoup moins cher et personne ne s'insurge...



Oui mais elles font pas croire qu'elles jouent au foot....


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

Incroyable hein ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais elles font pas croire qu'elles jouent au foot....



Certaines ont un fort accent brésilien, ça peut suffire a faire illusion


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

Grimaldiño ?


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Certaines ont un fort accent brésilien, ça peut suffire a faire illusion



Oui d'ailleurs y a de plus en plus de monsieurs qui monnayent leurs "services" (mais y a peu de femmes dans leur clientèle, étonnant non?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2005)

Je dirais plutôt que le nombre de messieurs reste constant, mais qu'il y a de moins en moins de femmes dans leur clientèle ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

On est trop altruiste...


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps y a des filles qui font ca tous les soirs pour beaucoup moins cher et personne ne s'insurge...



Etymologiquement, ce n'est pas si sûr : in-surgere, c'est pas surgir dedans ?   

PS. Oui, je sais "surgir", c'est peut-être un peu abusif


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt que le nombre de messieurs reste constant, mais qu'il y a de moins en moins de femmes dans leur clientèle ! :rateau:



Je vois pas pourquoi on paierait, on a qu'à se servir, ils demandent que ça.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

pas vous ?


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas vous ?


Franchement? Je crois qu'on est très loin de souffrir des mêmes manque. 

(pourquoi y a marqué Turquie et Suisse dans le titre de ce fil? lol)


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

Je crois pas du tout, moi.


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pas du tout, moi.



Ce doit être que tu es un homme heureux avec de bonnes relations (c'est une question de standard quoi).


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Novembre 2005)

*Bon mes mignons*
on va peut être vous laisser seuls tous les deux.
Vous devez avoir encore plein de choses à vous dire.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

Si vous n'étiez pas obsédées, je serais triste


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas pourquoi on paierait, on a qu'à se servir, ils demandent que ça.



Si la photo que je vois à gauche de ton post est représentative, je comprend ta réaction, mais pense à ce qu'il en sera dans cinquante ans, les gigolos travaillaient (et même travaillent encore pour une partie d'entre eux) généralement pour des femmes qui avaient (ont) entre le double et le triple de leur âge. Par ailleurs, il y a aussi des plus jeunes, très moches, mais riches ! Enfin, des femmes mariées, qui recherchaient des relations qui ne posent pas de problèmes affectifs. Il ne faut pas croire que la déchéance morale ne touche que les mâles.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si vous n'étiez pas obsédées, je serais triste





*Tu crois que Meldon*
s'appelle Claire ?


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si la photo que je vois à gauche de ton post est représentative, je comprend ta réaction, mais pense à ce qu'il en sera dans cinquante ans, les gigolos travaillaient (et même travaillent encore pour une partie d'entre eux) généralement pour des femmes qui avaient (ont) entre le double et le triple de leur âge. Par ailleurs, il y a aussi des plus jeunes, très moches, mais riches ! Enfin, des femmes mariées, qui recherchaient des relations qui ne posent pas de problèmes affectifs. Il ne faut pas croire que la déchéance morale ne touche que les mâles.


De toutes façons, ma réponse était ironique. Pour les gigolos je les plains les pauvres femmes qui ont besoin de ça. Pour ta dernière phrase, je ne virerais pas le *ne* et le *pas*, y a des filles que ça tracasse plus que de raison. En tout cas, je dirais que le terme déchéance morale est un peu fort. Chacun vit sa vie comme il l'entend du moment que ça reste entre adultes consentants.  (enfin y a quand même beaucoup de choses qui m'échappent...)

PS: non moi c'est pas claire (avec ou sans majuscule d'ailleurs lol), c'est plutôt très proche des origines du monde.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> PS: non moi c'est pas claire (avec ou sans majuscule d'ailleurs lol), c'est plutôt très proche des origines du monde.



Eve? ....  ... Mémééééééééééééééééé!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

Eva ???


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

Lucie ?


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

France 0 Suisse 1 Hollande hors jeu loool (en tout cas, j'ai pas compris)

Meu c'était trop facile


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

waouaouaoua :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Novembre 2005)

*L'origine*
du monde ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'origine*
> du monde ?



Hypnotique!!!  ... J'avais passé un long moment devant, à Orsay... Il n'y a pas grand monde qui stationne devant...  :love: :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hypnotique!!!  ... J'avais passé un long moment devant, à Orsay... Il n'y a pas grand monde qui stationne devant...  :love: :love:


A cause des caméras, ca y'est t'es fiché comme obsédé sexuel notoire...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

priez, jpmiss lit ce fil


----------



## meldon (21 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hypnotique!!!  ... J'avais passé un long moment devant, à Orsay... Il n'y a pas grand monde qui stationne devant...  :love: :love:


Ils connaissaient pas l'épilation.   (en soi le tableau est pas top franchement)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> A cause des caméras, ca y'est t'es fiché comme obsédé sexuel notoire...



pour le patoch' le mal est déjà fait...


----------

